# Nova Comet II



## Smitty (Sep 19, 2017)

As indicated in other posts, I am in the process of considering mini/midi lathes for purchase. I am now seriously considering the Nova Comet II. I plan to use it for goblets, tops, small bowls, boxes and pens. Mike Mills responded in my other thread regarding the Rikon 70-100 concerning his daughter's Nova Comet, and how it has had no problems for since purchased about 4 years ago.

Anyone else used one or have any input with regard to the Nova Comet II?


----------



## jasonb (Sep 19, 2017)

I have been using a Nova Comet 2 for the last couple years. No issues with the lathe. I have turned pens, small bowls, boxes, and pepper mills. Even with it bolted down on workbench, it can be tough if the bowl blank is too out of round. Overall its been a good lathe. Once I have the space and spare $$, will move up to a 3520B or similar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smitty (Sep 20, 2017)

jasonb said:


> I have been using a Nova Comet 2 for the last couple years. No issues with the lathe. I have turned pens, small bowls, boxes, and pepper mills. Even with it bolted down on workbench, it can be tough if the bowl blank is too out of round. Overall its been a good lathe. Once I have the space and spare $$, will move up to a 3520B or similar.



What size out of round bowl blank are you experiencing the toughness, and what speed. Thanks.


----------



## jasonb (Sep 20, 2017)

Smitty said:


> What size out of round bowl blank are you experiencing the toughness, and what speed. Thanks.


Anything over 6-8" and especially the harder/heavier woods. But if you start off with a fairly round blank from the bandsaw it's not as big an issue. I typically have to start off with lowest possible speed when trueing up >6" bowl blanks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 20, 2017)

jasonb said:


> Anything over 6-8" and especially the harder/heavier woods. But if you start off with a fairly round blank from the bandsaw it's not as big an issue. I typically have to start off with lowest possible speed when trueing up >6" bowl blanks.



This is universally true -- even for a big lathe, it's necessary to start turning heavy blanks at a low speed. The #1 drawback of some 12" x 30"+ lathes that have variable speed implemented using a Reeve's Drive is that they might only go down to 750rpm -- which is dangerous with an out of balance 8" diameter lump of wet wood.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Sep 20, 2017)

Usually my daughter only turns up to about 10" diameter and it has not been a big problem.
To add stability I mounted (bolted) the lathe to two 2" x 6", sixteen inch long sections of tube steel. This gives a much larger footprint compared to mounting directly to a wooden bench top. The tube extends to the rear so it is not in the way; cutting the ends of the tube steel at 45* gives plenty of access room to bolt it to the workbench. The extra height also makes it easier to clean under the ways and keeps the motor away from most chips. I would probably do this with most any brand of mini/midi lathes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Smitty (Sep 23, 2017)

Could someone please tell me the amperage on the Comet motor.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 23, 2017)

@jasonb - can you look at the tag on your motor for amperage? It didn't seem to be listed in any of the spec sheets for that lathe....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Sep 23, 2017)

My daughters Comet is not located here but from the manual.

_http://go.rockler.com/tech/Nova-Comet-II-12-x-16-1-2-Midi-Lathe-Manual.pdf

Motor:\_

_3/4 HP (550W) Average Output

DC (Permanent Magnet) Variable Speed Drive._

Note: 1 HP = 746 watts so 550W = .74xx HP
I did call them at the time as was told it was continuous, not peak.
I did look, years ag0, and is was either 5.7 or 5.4. amps.

Note the new Jet and Rikon state 6 amp but to produce 1 HP they would have to be about 110% efficient. The Delta at 8 amp should be a full 1 HP and fall in the normal 80-90% efficiency range.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Sep 23, 2017)

Smitty said:


> Could someone please tell me the amperage on the Comet motor.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Smitty (Sep 29, 2017)

I ended up ordering the Nova Comet II just got it this morning. So far, I like it very much. Turned a Walnut bowl on it today for it's first project. Started with a piece of 8/4 walnut and cut the corners off on the band saw but did not round them. Finished bowl diameter is just under 6". Comet handled it fine.

Attached is a picture. You will note lines around the inside of the rim. They may be tool marks; but, I can't feel them. I need to get better at getting smoother cuts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 29, 2017)

Looks good. 
I would suggest a little more sanding inside next time. With the grain, against the grain and small circles....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 29, 2017)

The lines could be from sanding and not necessarily tool marks

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Smitty (Sep 29, 2017)

Sanding is my least favorite part of turning. I hope that one day I can turn to the point where very little sanding is necessary.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClintW (Sep 29, 2017)

Did you ever determine if they other midi lathes that market as 1 HP motor are actually pushing that? Seems they rate similar to the Nova II which is 3/4 hp. Just curious. Still haven't decided which I will get.
Did you get the model with the chuck included?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Smitty (Sep 29, 2017)

Clinton, I am not well versed in electrical matters; so, I would be guessing as to what actual hp a motor is pushing. I think amps used to be an indicator in the old days as to AC motors. As to DC motors, I have no idea whether amps are determinative. 

I did not get the chuck deal. I wouldn't mind having another chuck; but, I do already have a Nova G3 chuck that works great. Mine is with the removable insert. I have an insert for standard 1" 8 tpi, and one for my Shopsmith 10er.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Smitty (Oct 13, 2017)

Anyone use the Nova Comet *stand*? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## ClintW (Oct 19, 2017)

Mike Mills said:


> Usually my daughter only turns up to about 10" diameter and it has not been a big problem.
> To add stability I mounted (bolted) the lathe to two 2" x 6", sixteen inch long sections of tube steel. This gives a much larger footprint compared to mounting directly to a wooden bench top. The tube extends to the rear so it is not in the way; cutting the ends of the tube steel at 45* gives plenty of access room to bolt it to the workbench. The extra height also makes it easier to clean under the ways and keeps the motor away from most chips. I would probably do this with most any brand of mini/midi lathes.


Could you provide some photos of the added mass/feet? Curious as the weight seems to be the biggest downside for the Nova. The DC motor is going to have way more torque at low rpm.


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 20, 2017)

ClintW said:


> Could you provide some photos of the added mass/feet? Curious as the weight seems to be the biggest downside for the Nova. The DC motor is going to have way more torque at low rpm.



It is at my daughters in Georgia, I will see if she will take a pic over the weekend and send to me.
It was added as footprint more than ballast. Most minis are only about 6-7" front to back. I thought bolting it to a ridged base would extend that footprint making it less likely to wobble front to back.

To Dan's comets on HP I agree it is always a "guess" but I look for red flags.
It is widely accepted that 1 HP = 746 watts (volts X amps).
The caveat being efficiency.
Most good AC motors are 60-70% efficient while most good DC motors are 80-90% efficient.
My general rule-of-thumb is that a AC needs to be close to 10 amp or + where a DC needs to be about 8 amps. Of course a sorry AC motor may only be 30-40% efficient. A second red flag is HP and voltage ... I have yet to see a 2 HP which can run on 120.

Here is a nice shop vac: 9.7 amp and produces 6.5 HP. 
http://www.sears.com/shop-vac-6.5-peak-hp-8-gal-industrial/p-00913403000P?plpSellerId=CPO Outlets&prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3

Reactions: Like 1


----------

